# Biete B&R Applikationen / Programmierung



## AK-Motion (2 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

nach einingen recherchen bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Hier wurde auch schon nach B&R Applikateuere bzw. Programmierer gesucht.
Ich biete speziell auf B&R Systemen meine Dienstleistung an.
Ob Motion Controll, Prozessorientierte Steuerungen oder Visualisierungen.

Anfragen sind erwünscht. Ein Support wird ebenfalls gegeben.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Alex


----------



## schillingrewe (9 Juli 2007)

*Prgrammierer gesucht*

Hallo.

Ich suche dringend einen Programmierer der mir unter die Arme greift. Ich brauche ein Programm welches aus einer S5-AS511 Messdaten ausliest, in eine Mysql Datenbank schreibt und Schaltbefehle aus der selben liest und ausführt.

Vorzugsweise mit libnodave auf Linux, Ersatzweise mit AGLink 3.7 auf Wintendo.

Wer kann schnell helfen (gegen Honorarrechnung )

Gruss

Thomas Schilling

Tel.: 02296/99262
eMail. T.Schilling at soll minus haben punkt net


----------



## Bietingen (17 August 2011)

AK-Motion schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach einingen recherchen bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Hier wurde auch schon nach B&R Applikateuere bzw. Programmierer gesucht.
> Ich biete speziell auf B&R Systemen meine Dienstleistung an.
> ...



Ich suche einen Programmierer der mir bei einem grösseren Projekt in der Programmierung hilft
Im Betriebsystem von B&R AS3.0 sollte Erfahrung vorhanden sein
Meine email Johann.Klotz@so-con.de


----------

